# Tips & Tricks: Lacquer



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

what are your tips/tricks/strategies re: *using lacquer on projects*?

(also add links to helpful blogs etc that are related to the topic)


*Gateway to all Tips & Tricks Topics*


----------



## mrtoasty (Jan 13, 2011)

I use a waterborne lacquer that works well. It sprays well, dries just like its solvent brother, does a full "burn in" from coat to coat, and clean up is a snap. I only clean the gun twice a day and recoat about every 30 minutes.

After the first coat I check for raised grain and sand as required, it depends on what stain or oil used first. I do a lot of cherry, so BLO or shellac are the main treatments before lacquer.

I sand between the 4th and 5th coat with 220. I make sure the finish has flat dull look at this point. I wipe down with a damp rag and add 4 to five more coats. I always use gloss and can rub to what ever shine I need.

I let the finish cure for a week before I touch it. I then use a RAS with 400 grit to bring it back to dull and flat. I continue with mirco mesh sanding product stepping from 1500 to 12,000 with the RAS. If I want satin finish I stop a step or 2 short. It comes out smooth as glass.

I always check the temperature of the lacquer before spraying, I like to spray at 75 to 80.

I use a Earlex 5000 sprayer, ( I would like to upgrade to the 5500) and reduce the product 5%. I use target coatings EM 6000 lacquer

I am not sure if this is what you were looking for, but my 2 cents.

Les


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

any information is good information! 
thanks


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

brush it or spray it , but inhale deeply….wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I often brush or spray from Dreft can on small projects, but on larger jobs spray with my Earlex 5000. I, too want to upgrade to the 5500 at some point.

I've been toying with the idea of using airbrush equipment to spray very small and/or detailed work but have not had the need yet to justify the plunge.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't rule out a small siphon gun like the "Critter" when finishing small projects. Works well for any type finish I've used.
"Lacquer" is a broad category. NC, water based, yadda yadda. Each will have different characteristics and different application needs.
I grew up in a piano shop that used NC lacquer for all finishes. Yep! I stayed gassed all day, but the finishes were a work of art. Not the best for a work environment, but some of those pianos are still beautiful after 50 years.
Bill


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I use wipe on poly a lot. No runs & no brush marks.


----------

